# اعطال المكيف ذات القطعتين



## omar ryad (3 مارس 2007)

الموضوووووووووووووع شيق كتييييييييير ( يجب اضافة رد رجاء ) الضاغط (( كهربائيا ))	قطع ملف الدوران	لا يصدر صوت ولا بسجل قراءة تيار	استبدال الضاغط قطع ملف الاقلاع لا يقلع ويعن ويستجر تيار عالي استبدال الضاغط احتراق الملفات لا يصدر صوت ويفصل القاطع استبدال الضاغط الضاغط ميكانيكيا : 1- وجود كربجة  يعن الضاغط ويستجر تيار عالي  اعطاء شحنة مضاعة عن طريق مكثفات 2- ضعف ضغط الضاغط  انخفاض التبريد والتدفئة وانخفاض التيار المسحوب وارتفاع ضغط السحب وانخفاض ضغط الطرد  فحص ضغط الضاغط (( ويتم ذلك بواسطة ساعة الضغط العالي حيث نقوم بوصلها مع بلف الطرد يجب ان يعطينا ( المكبسي 500psi ) اما الضواغط الروترية يجب ان تعطينا 425 - 400 psi 3- انعدام ضغط الضاغط  انعدم التبريد والتدفئة وانخفاض التيار المسحوب ( تيار لا حمل )  اعطاء ضغط التعادل الافرلود : 1- فصل دائم  الضاغط لا يعمل  فحص نقاط التماس للافرلود 2- وصل دائم  الضاغط يعمل باستمرار ولا يفصل عند استجرار تيار عالي 3- انخفاض حساسية الافرلود  يفصل عند تيار الاقلاع المكثف الكهربائي : 1- انخفاض السعة بنسبة صغيرة الضاغط يدور ويستجر تيار عالي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود 2- انخفاض السعة بنسبة كبيرة  الضاغط لا يقلع ويستجر تيار عالي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود 3- وجود قصر بأقطاب المكثف  الضاغط يعن ويستجر تيار عالي  مؤشر الافو يعطينا حالة قصر 4- وجود فتح بأقطاب المكثف  الضاغط لا يعمل  المؤشر لا يعطينا قراءة ويبقى ثابت الترموستات : 1- فتح دائم  اضاغط لا يعمل  مؤشر الافو ثابت 2- وصل دائم  الضاغط يعمل بأستمرار  مؤشر الافو يعطينا قصر 3- فقدان حساسية  الضاغط يعمل فترات قصيرة او يفصل فترات طويلة أعطال الترموستات الالكتروني : 1- فقدان حساسية  الضاغط يعمل فترات قصيرة او يفصل فترات طويلة محرك المروحة : المروحة(( كهربائيا ))	قطع ملف الدوران	لا يصدر صوت ولا بسجل قراءة تيار استبدال المروحة قطع ملف الاقلاع لا يقلع ويعن ويستجر تيار عالي استبدال المروحة	احتراق الملفات لا يصدر صوت ويفصل القاطع استبدال المروحة اما عطل المروحة ميكانيكيا فهو ناتج عن الرولمانات او الباغا أعطال مفتاح التشغيل : عدم وصل التدفئة او عدم وصل التبريد او عدم وصل إحدى سرعات المروحة او فتح بشكل كامل  في جميع الحالات يتم استبدال مفتاح التشغيل نفس الاعطال تنطبق على الدارة الالكترونية الصمام العاكس : 1- قطع بالملف  اعطاء تبريد بشكل كامل او لا يعطينا تدفئة  تغير الملف او تغير الصمام اذا لم يبدل الملف 2- المنزلقة تقف في المنتصف  عدم وجود تبريد او تدفئة  ارتفاع حرارة الضاغط  يعطينا ضغط التعادل اما الفحص فيتم بواسطة اللمس حيث اذا كانت المواسير الخارجة الثلاثة دافئة فيكون هو وقوف المنزلقة في المنتصف المكثف : ( صيفا ) اتساخ المكثف  انخفاض مردود المكيف صيفا و شتاء  انخفاض التبريد واستجرار تيار عالي  يفصل الضاغط تحت تأثير الافرلود  ارتفاع ضغط السحب ( شتاء ) اتساخ المكثف  تشكل الثلج بسرعة كبيرة وانخفاض الضغط العالي وانخفاض مردود التدفئة العلاج في كلا الحالتين هو تنظيف المكثف المبخر : ( صيفا ) انخفاض مردود التبريد وتشكل الثلج على المبخر وانخفاض خط السحب ( شتاء ) ارتفاع الضغط العالي واستجرار تيار عالي العلاج في كلا الحالتين هو تنظيف المبخر اتساخ توربين المروحة يعطينا نفس المشكلة تماما نقص وسيط التبريد :انخفاض مردود المكيف الضاغط يعمل باستمرار  انخفاض تيار الضاغط  انخفاض ضغط السحب والطرد زيادة وسيط التبريد : انخفاض مردود المكيف  ارتفاع الضغط العالي والمنخفض  ارتفاع التيار المستجر وجود انسداد جزئي : انخفاض مردود الدارة  ارتفاع الضغط العالي وانخفاض الضغط المنخفض واستجرار تيار عالي الانسداد هو عن طريق دخول الزيت الى أرجاء الدارة او وجود خفس في المواسير العلاج : يتم بواسطة الشلمو او تبديل الماسورة وجود سطم كامل : ارتفاع الضغط العالي وانعدام الضغط المنخفض و انخفاض مردود الدارة  التيار يزداد في حالة انسداد قوي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود العلاج : يتم المعالجة بتبديل الماسورة الأعطال الالكترونية : الدارة لا تعمل بشكل كامل : افحص التغذية  فحص دارة التغذية المحول + الفيوز + الدويودات طريقة فحص المحول : عن طريق الافو  الملف الابتدائي يجب ان يعطينا مقاومة الدارة الالكترونية لا تستجيب الاوامر من جهاز التحكم  يتم فحص المستقبلة ارجو اضافة رد من الجميع


----------



## عبدالقادرعلي (3 مارس 2007)

جميل جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا
واصل العطالات الاكترونيه:


----------



## omar ryad (4 مارس 2007)

*هذا الموضوع بشكل احسن ( اخوكم عمر )*

ارجو اضافة رد من الجميع ( هذا بشكل احسن ) اسف على ازعاجكم ) الضاغط (( كهربائيا ))	قطع ملف الدوران	لا يصدر صوت ولا بسجل قراءة تيار	استبدال الضاغط قطع ملف الاقلاع لا يقلع ويعن ويستجر تيار عالي استبدال الضاغط احتراق الملفات لا يصدر صوت ويفصل القاطع استبدال الضاغط الضاغط ميكانيكيا : 1- وجود كربجة  يعن الضاغط ويستجر تيار عالي  اعطاء شحنة مضاعة عن طريق مكثفات 2- ضعف ضغط الضاغط  انخفاض التبريد والتدفئة وانخفاض التيار المسحوب وارتفاع ضغط السحب وانخفاض ضغط الطرد  فحص ضغط الضاغط (( ويتم ذلك بواسطة ساعة الضغط العالي حيث نقوم بوصلها مع بلف الطرد يجب ان يعطينا ( المكبسي 500psi ) اما الضواغط الروترية يجب ان تعطينا 425 - 400 psi 3- انعدام ضغط الضاغط  انعدم التبريد والتدفئة وانخفاض التيار المسحوب ( تيار لا حمل )  اعطاء ضغط التعادل الافرلود : 1- فصل دائم  الضاغط لا يعمل  فحص نقاط التماس للافرلود 2- وصل دائم  الضاغط يعمل باستمرار ولا يفصل عند استجرار تيار عالي 3- انخفاض حساسية الافرلود  يفصل عند تيار الاقلاع المكثف الكهربائي : 1- انخفاض السعة بنسبة صغيرة الضاغط يدور ويستجر تيار عالي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود 2- انخفاض السعة بنسبة كبيرة  الضاغط لا يقلع ويستجر تيار عالي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود 3- وجود قصر بأقطاب المكثف  الضاغط يعن ويستجر تيار عالي  مؤشر الافو يعطينا حالة قصر 4- وجود فتح بأقطاب المكثف  الضاغط لا يعمل  المؤشر لا يعطينا قراءة ويبقى ثابت الترموستات : 1- فتح دائم  اضاغط لا يعمل  مؤشر الافو ثابت 2- وصل دائم  الضاغط يعمل بأستمرار  مؤشر الافو يعطينا قصر 3- فقدان حساسية  الضاغط يعمل فترات قصيرة او يفصل فترات طويلة أعطال الترموستات الالكتروني : 1- فقدان حساسية  الضاغط يعمل فترات قصيرة او يفصل فترات طويلة محرك المروحة : المروحة(( كهربائيا ))	قطع ملف الدوران	لا يصدر صوت ولا بسجل قراءة تيار استبدال المروحة قطع ملف الاقلاع لا يقلع ويعن ويستجر تيار عالي استبدال المروحة	احتراق الملفات لا يصدر صوت ويفصل القاطع استبدال المروحة اما عطل المروحة ميكانيكيا فهو ناتج عن الرولمانات او الباغا أعطال مفتاح التشغيل : عدم وصل التدفئة او عدم وصل التبريد او عدم وصل إحدى سرعات المروحة او فتح بشكل كامل  في جميع الحالات يتم استبدال مفتاح التشغيل نفس الاعطال تنطبق على الدارة الالكترونية الصمام العاكس : 1- قطع بالملف  اعطاء تبريد بشكل كامل او لا يعطينا تدفئة  تغير الملف او تغير الصمام اذا لم يبدل الملف 2- المنزلقة تقف في المنتصف  عدم وجود تبريد او تدفئة  ارتفاع حرارة الضاغط  يعطينا ضغط التعادل اما الفحص فيتم بواسطة اللمس حيث اذا كانت المواسير الخارجة الثلاثة دافئة فيكون هو وقوف المنزلقة في المنتصف المكثف : ( صيفا ) اتساخ المكثف  انخفاض مردود المكيف صيفا و شتاء  انخفاض التبريد واستجرار تيار عالي  يفصل الضاغط تحت تأثير الافرلود  ارتفاع ضغط السحب ( شتاء ) اتساخ المكثف  تشكل الثلج بسرعة كبيرة وانخفاض الضغط العالي وانخفاض مردود التدفئة العلاج في كلا الحالتين هو تنظيف المكثف المبخر : ( صيفا ) انخفاض مردود التبريد وتشكل الثلج على المبخر وانخفاض خط السحب ( شتاء ) ارتفاع الضغط العالي واستجرار تيار عالي العلاج في كلا الحالتين هو تنظيف المبخر اتساخ توربين المروحة يعطينا نفس المشكلة تماما نقص وسيط التبريد :انخفاض مردود المكيف الضاغط يعمل باستمرار  انخفاض تيار الضاغط  انخفاض ضغط السحب والطرد زيادة وسيط التبريد : انخفاض مردود المكيف  ارتفاع الضغط العالي والمنخفض  ارتفاع التيار المستجر وجود انسداد جزئي : انخفاض مردود الدارة  ارتفاع الضغط العالي وانخفاض الضغط المنخفض واستجرار تيار عالي الانسداد هو عن طريق دخول الزيت الى أرجاء الدارة او وجود خفس في المواسير العلاج : يتم بواسطة الشلمو او تبديل الماسورة وجود سطم كامل : ارتفاع الضغط العالي وانعدام الضغط المنخفض و انخفاض مردود الدارة  التيار يزداد في حالة انسداد قوي ويفصل تحت تأثير الافرلود العلاج : يتم المعالجة بتبديل الماسورة الأعطال الالكترونية : الدارة لا تعمل بشكل كامل : افحص التغذية  فحص دارة التغذية المحول + الفيوز + الدويودات طريقة فحص المحول : عن طريق الافو  الملف الابتدائي يجب ان يعطينا مقاومة الدارة الالكترونية لا تستجيب الاوامر من جهاز التحكم  يتم فحص المستقبلة لا تنسونا من الدعاء (وبدي اجر هذا الموضع بالصلاة على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه السلام وصلى الله وبارك عليه ( 250) مرة


----------



## نصرالدين سعيد (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحزين الثاني (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحزين الثاني (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كابستور (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tikabd (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات الفنية


----------



## PS_HVAC (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مرتضى الضاهر (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جزاك الله كل خير


----------

